# Are they planning on making rotary broaches in China any time soon?



## Pcmaker (Aug 4, 2019)

They're extremely expensive. Why can't these Chinese companies start making some over there? It's the one thing I want most for my lathe and mill.


----------



## royesses (Aug 4, 2019)

Little machine shop used to sell one, but it has not been in stock for many moons. I bought the D.B. Customs rotary broach that LMS sold, but they went out of business last year. There are some on Ebay as low as $99.00 now. There is also a kit available to make one:





						Compact Rotary Broach - hemingwaykits.com
					

Unique projects for the small workshop owner. Please browse our Toolroom and Engine Bay for our latest project kits.



					www.hemingwaykits.com
				




Roy


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Have you looked into making your own holder settup in the home shop?  I have this project on the "to do" list and have looked at a few different types and think i will end up making a "wobble" style as they dont seem to be very challenging to make and they work well if the cutter is ground properly.


----------



## NortonDommi (Aug 5, 2019)

China does make them like they make everything else.  Here is an example: 





						Rotary Broach-Rotary Broach Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comBroaches
					

Rotary Broach Manufacturers & Rotary Broach Suppliers Directory - Find a Rotary Broach Manufacturer and Supplier. Choose Quality Rotary Broach Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters at Alibaba.com.Broaches




					www.alibaba.com
				



  I have been very lucky in my dealings with Chinese suppliers and so have my friends. Certain things to keep in mind are that English is a second or even a totally foreign language to many but that said most companies today have staff that were educated overseas and who are fluent in several languages.  You need to asks LOTS of questions and be absolutely certain that there in no misunderstanding as to what is wanted and expected.
  As with everything you get what you pay for as in super cheap is normally not good but I have found some incredible deals such as cancelled orders, overrun on production etc.  The Chinese can and do make some of the best machinery in the world often under license to German and Swiss companies with ridged quality control.  Ask many questions and ask for pictures and be prepared to contact a dozen or more companies in your search.
  Also some times they price indications on sites like Alibaba are not even close for example something labelled USD$1500 might be a mistake and it should be USD$15 or someone was lazy and just posted one price on multiple products.  

*Latinrascalrg1 *suggested making one and that is a good option.


----------



## Canus (Aug 5, 2019)

Does anyone have plans for one of these?


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 5, 2019)

I recently watched a YouTube vid on making a wobble broach. It actually looked fairly easy to do, He did show the plans in the vid so all you need to do is to pause and print screen to get a copy. Now I have to go back and see if I can find it.

Since I do not have heat treat capability I was considering using the method from the vid to build my own holder and buy the cutters from the manufacturer. I have not got around to drawing up a set of plans yet.

I have the basics laid out in CAD.


----------



## Pcmaker (Aug 5, 2019)

How are you gonna make that ball?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 5, 2019)

Flyinfool said:


> Since I do not have heat treat capability ...



Surely you can heat and quench some tool steel with a torch, a magnet, and a bucket.  Even a case hardening should be sufficient.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 5, 2019)

Our own Ulma Doctor did a detailed rotary broach build a while back Here


----------



## WarrenP (Aug 5, 2019)

Can  always buy a ball bearing.....


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll just scrounge thru my ball box and my ball end mill box to find a matching set. The size is not at all critical, as long as the ball and the sockets are all the same size.

I just looked up how much the cutters cost, I guess I will be trying to make and heat treat my own.


----------



## rwm (Aug 5, 2019)

I recently did this:









						Rotary Broach
					

I finally got around to making a rotary broach for that special project that I have not yet envisioned:    I used my Sherline tool cutter and grinder to grind the broaches out of O1 tool steel: I clamped a 1/2" bar in my 5C collet block and mounted the vise with 2.5 deg of angle as viewed from...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Not very complicated. The hardest part was precision grinding the hex cutting tool so it was minimally oversized at the tip. You can see my method in the link. Heat treating is super easy if you use O1. 

Robert


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Pcmaker said:


> How are you gonna make that ball?


There are ways to do the same thing without a ball bearing with other simple designs that are out there although getting one is not a problem.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 5, 2019)

Precision balls are cheap and easy to get.
As drawn it is a .500 ball. https://www.mcmaster.com/9528k24


----------



## Cobra (Aug 6, 2019)

Canus said:


> Does anyone have plans for one of these?











						Rotary Broach
					

Started a small project this week to help with some other work. I needed a hex hole in the end of a rod - therefore I needed a rotary broach. This was the sketch I came up with for a simple broach. The tool bit will be made from 1/2" W1 Steel and the other body parts from Stressproof Steel. The...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

